# teich ausbaggern



## radi1000 (9. Juli 2012)

hey habe eine fischteich...
das problem ist leider, dass sehr viel schlamm am boden ist.
es steigen ganzezeit gase in form von luftblasen auf.
ich müsste ihn ausbaggern lassen, was würde mich das kosten.
der teich ist ca 80 x 20 meter groß und 1- 2 meter tief...
bitte euch um hilfe und rat 
mfg


----------



## Endmin (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: teich ausbaggern*

Das kommt immer drauf an welche Lösung du wählst. Manche geben den Schlamm Bauern in der Umgebung die ihn auf ihren Feldern verteilen, andere lassen ihn als Sondermüll abtransportieren. Kennst du jemand der einen Bagger hat? Wie gut kann man dein Gelände erreichen, kommen gut LKW und Bagger hin usw......


gruß


----------



## daci7 (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: teich ausbaggern*

... und wie dick ist deine Schlammschicht?


----------



## radi1000 (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: teich ausbaggern*

also ich kenne niemanden mit einem bagger...
was würde das abtransportieren mit einem lkw kosten...

schlammschicht sicher ein halber meter tief..


was würde das alles kosten?


----------



## Endmin (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: teich ausbaggern*

Da musst du schon deine Unternehmen in deiner Nähe Fragen. Nur weil es bei mir z.B 5000 kostet, heißt das ja nicht dass du genauso viel oder wenig zahlen musst.

Normaler Aushub bei uns ca 20€ auf den m³ (wie es sich bei Schlamm aus dem Teich verhält kann ich dir nicht sagen, da es sich in der Regel um Sondermüll handelt) bei dir wären es ca.800m³ also teuer... dann noch ein Bagger



gruß


----------



## radi1000 (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: teich ausbaggern*

alles klar... ist der schlamm schlecht für die fische?
mfg


----------



## Endmin (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: teich ausbaggern*

Was heißt schlecht für die fische. Wenn es sich um Faulschlamm handelt dann ja. Wenn nicht, dann wird der Schlamm im Becken von Jahr zu Jahr immer mehr und früher oder später muss es gemacht werden.

gruß Endmin


----------



## radi1000 (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: teich ausbaggern*

oke danke


----------



## NoFear (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: teich ausbaggern*

nur mal ne frage am rande wer ist eigentlich dafür zuständig das ein teich aus gebaggert wir der pächter oder verpächter?
wenn ich eine wohnung miete muss ich kleine renovierungsarbeiten auch selber machen aber eine kernsanierung wie es meiner meinung nach das ausbaggern eines teiches ist muss doch der vermieten machen oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: teich ausbaggern*

Bei einem normalen Teich ist der Schlamm kein Sonderrmüll sondern Dünger über den sich ein  Landwirt freut!

Der Schlamm ist selbst nicht schädlich sondern der "Schwefelwasserstoff"der dabei endsteht (daher die Blassen) !

Fische deinen Teich ab und lasse ihn übern Winter ausfrieren und austrocknen !
Dadurch reduziert sich dein Schlamm um 2/3 !
Lasse ihn dann wenn noch Notwendig im Frühjahr ausbaggern und biete ihn Landwirten dann als Dünger an!


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: teich ausbaggern*

@No Fear

Normalerweise der Verpächter!
Allerdingst kommt es darauf an was im Pachtvertrag steht !


----------

